# Rearranging for BRs



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

So I paid for two of the cute little Bolivian Rams (BRs) the other day, but now have to prepare the tank. My plan of action is to move the Skunks Cories out of the 30 Gallon to the 15 gallon I have. Then I will cup capture Sunshine (the angelfish in the 30 gallon) and place him in a bucket of tank water. I will then be rescaping the entire tank to make more visual divider of my plants and driftwood. After everything settles down I will but Sunshine back in his home. I plan to keep an eye on the Nitrates since stirring up the substrate can cause a spike. I will be picking up my two BRs the next morning.

SO here is my new question: Will the rescaping make it easier for Sunshine to accept new fish in her tank?

She has been fine with 8 Colombians and 12 Cories and even 11 Neon Tetras at different times of the last 6 months I've had her.

However, this is the first time she will have a Cichlid for a tankmate. Also the 2 BRs are at an awesome LFS and are currently housed with multiple Angelfish and 4 other BRs (a total of 6).

My concern is that Sunshine will have enough time to get to know the tank too well before I get the BRs. I could leave the plants floating until I have the BRs then lower the water and float their bag while I rearrange the plants that way there is "new" surroundings for both the BRs and Sunshine.

Also I am seriously considering buy 4 BRs would this be a bad idea? Should I only add two and see how it goes and then maybe add more a month from now?

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm.....scratching head.....BR's??????????????????????????????
bed rocks??..brown rubble??.....blue rags??....oh..i give.


----------



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry BR is commonly known as Bolivian Ram on Fishlore and I thought it was common knowledge in the fishkeeper world (like GBR is German Blue Ram).

So yes I bought two Bolivian Rams and am now trying to get my tank ready to house them.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Rescaping is a common method used in introducing new cichlids, and it's common because it's a good idea, so yes, go for it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ahhhh..i see..thanks vintage...i am old and rarely ever use abbreviations like that...
since cichlids can be a little aggressive ; confusing them helps when you introduce newcomers..what used to be their territory ; no longer is..so everybody gets to find their own little niche with no time to bother others..


----------



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Lohachata: You are not old. You are experienced! I am a lazy typer and when I see an abbreviation I incorporate it into my dictionary. It did however take me a while to figure out IMO and IMHO and IME. The forum is a great thing but like texting there seems to be a lot of slang for words.

Also thanks everyone for the info. I am working on moving plants around now. During the process I was happy to find out that my driftwood that had previously been anchored with a rock, is now fully water logged and no longer needs its rock.

I'm getting excited and slightly apprehensive about picking up the Bolivians tomorrow. I wish I had some rocks to form a cave like structure...


----------



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

So the weather here has kept me from picking up my Bolivians, snow yuck. 

However as soon as I get home (at work now, get off at 7:30am) I will be doing a water change on all my tanks and moving some cories over to my 15g. Then I will rearrange the driftwood in the 30g and move some plants around and leave others floating. 

Then I will have my girlfriend drive me to go get the Bolivians as I'm sure i will be quite delusional at this point due to exhaustion and excitement. The plan is the replant the remaining plants while floating the Bolivians and then top off the tank while acclimating them. 

I hope all goes according to plan this time! Will update with pictures...after getting sleep.


----------

